# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन घटने पर कहां चला जाता है फैट?

## Krishna

आपने कभी यह सोचा है कि वजन घटने पर आपके शरीर का फैट (चर्बी) कहां गायब हो जाता है। कई लोग, यहां तक कि डाइटीशियन भी यह सोचते हैं कि वजन घटने पर शरीर का फैट एनर्जी या हीट में तब्दील हो जाता है। जबकि यह सही नहीं है। तो यदि ये बात सच नहीं तो भला ये चर्बी कम करने पर जाती कहां है? तो चलिये जाने कि कहां गायब हो जाती है वजन घटने पर आपके शरीर की चर्बी।  


एक बेहद दिलचस्प शोध में वैज्ञानिकों ने पाया कि हम वास्तव में फैट को सांस के ज़रिये बाहर कर देते हैं। डॉक्टरों, डायटीशियनों और निजी प्रशिक्षकों के बीच सबसे आम गलतफहमी ये है कि खोया गयी चर्बी ऊर्जा या गर्मी में परिवर्तित हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

........................................

----------


## Krishna

सही जवाब है कि शरीर का द्रव्यमान कार्बन डाइऑक्साइड के रूप में सांस के द्वारा बाहर हो जाता है।


आस्ट्रेलिया की यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ न्यू साउथ वेल्स से संबद्ध स्कूल ऑफ बायो टेक्नोलॉजी एंड बायोमॉलिक्यूलर साइंसेज के प्रमुख, प्रफेसर एंड्रयू ब्राउन का कहना है कि ज्यादातर हैल्थ प्रफेशनल वेट लॉस के मेटाबॉलिक प्रोसेस से वाकिफ नहीं हैं। इस संबंध में की गई स्टडी के लीड आथर ,रूबेन मियरमैन के अनुसार फैट का ज्यादातर मास कार्बनडाईआक्साइड बनकर सांस से बाहर निकल जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

ब्रिटिश मेडिकल जर्नल में प्रकाशित अपने पेपर में आथर्स ने बताया कि दस किलो फैट को कम करने के लिए सांस से 29 किलो ऑक्सीजन लेने की जरुरत पड़ती है। इस मेटाबॉलिक प्रोसेस में 28 किलोग्राम कार्बन डायोक्साइड और 11 किलो पानी बनता है।


प्रोफेसर ब्राउन के अनुसार, "वजन घटाने के चयापचय प्रक्रिया के बारे में आश्चर्य की बात अज्ञानता और भ्रम की स्थिति है।"

----------


## Krishna

व्यक्तिगत अनुभव के माध्यम से मीरमन वजन घटाने के जैव रसायन में दिलचस्पी लेने लगे। मीरमन के अमुसार उन्होंने साल 2013 में 15 किलोग्राम वजन कम किया और उन्हें पता था कि वे जो वजन कम कर रहे हैं वो कहां जा रहा है।

----------


## Krishna

वैज्ञानिकों ने अनुमान लगाया कि एक औसत व्यक्ति हर दिन कार्बन का कम से कम 200 ग्राम कम करता है, तथा मोटे तौर पर इसका एक तिहाई सोते वक्त होता है। यदि आराम करने के एक घंटे में मध्यम तीव्रता वाले व्यायाम, जैसे जॉगिंग आदि किया जाएं तो शरीर से 40 ग्राम अतिरिक्त कार्बन कम किया जा सकता है। शोधकर्ताओं के अनुसार वजन कम करने के लिये वसा कोशिकाओं में संग्रहित कार्बन को मुक्त करन की आवश्यकता होती है। लेकिन इस शोध के दौरान लेखकों के सामने सबसे ज्यादा आने वाले सवालों में से एक था कि क्या ज्यादा सांस लेने से वजन घटाया जा सकता है? जवाब था नहीं!

----------


## Krishna

किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा चयापचय दर से अधिक सांस लेना अतिवातायनता (हाइपरवेंटिलेशन) की ओर ले जाता है, जिसके कराण चक्कर आना, घबराहट और चेतना की हानि आदि समस्याएं हो सकती हैं।

----------

